# Wanted - FL or SC Beach - Aug 8-15 (flexible)



## racorby (Jul 29, 2015)

My dates are a little flexible and would actually prefer less than a full week (4-5 nights).  Just looking for a relaxing last minute trip to the beach.  Would prefer 2BR, but smaller or larger would be OK too.


----------



## PGtime (Jul 29, 2015)

*HHI week available*

Sent you a PM


----------



## racorby (Jul 31, 2015)

*Still looking*

I am still looking...thanks.


----------



## EHS (Jul 31, 2015)

*SC (Myrtle Beach)*

Hello, 

Might have something available for you by Myrtle Beach in SC, are you still looking? 

Thank You!


----------



## cattro (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------

